# coyotes



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Coyotes are becoming a lot more common where I live, and some of the neighbors are not happy about it. Understandable, since they have killed at least one small dog and several cats. It's an ongoing more or less civil debate going on about what (if anything) to do about them, but here is one innovative solution!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Coyotes are spotted walking down sidewalks here.... but I would still NEVER put that silly looking thing on Molly just to take her outside! LOL!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Going all Mad Max eh?


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

We have coyotes. 
Best advice is teach your dog a very dependable come command.
Also walk on leash if there’s any chance of encountering coyotes.
Don’t walk away from coyotes, that triggers them.
Instead make yourself look big, yell loudly to go away, stomp your feet until they leave. Repeat as often as needed until they don’t return.
Also, coyotes often work in coordinated packs. They’ll entice a dog to follow them around to where their pals are waiting.
You or very large dogs don’t have much to worry about but smaller dogs and small children do need to be protected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

So far, the coyotes I’ve encountered have been skittish, easily frightened or indifferently walking in a line along our street’s culverts. Lots of posters for missing cats and I am not optimistic about their safe return. Ours come up from the bayou and slink back down during daylight hours. Some PF members have recounted very bold coyotes able to scale 8’ fences. That would definitely worry me if I had anything smaller than a Buck.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

With Noelle and Francis, after dark I am super careful about coyotes in our area. I don't let my dogs go outside without a leash. I also pause on the threshold to give the dogs a chance to alert or growl. If they get upset, we go back inside. I have a pee pad on my bathroom floor for a reason. I really do take this seriously. 

A few weeks ago, while I was outside by myself in the middle of the night, I saw a large wild creature, much bigger than a coyote walk down our street. What is that? It didn't walk like a coyote. It didn't walk like a dog, either. It was a big, fascinating, wild canine. What is that? It stopped in my neighbors driveway and looked at me. 

This wasn't the look a coyote gives you. Not the look a dog gives you. Not the look of a fox. This was the look of a creature deciding if I was prey. That's when its friend joined it in the neighbors driveway. The two of them made all the hair on the back of my neck rise. These two animals were considering taking me down. And they could have! That was the scariest thing. They really could have taken me down as prey. I got in the house fast.

I've since learned we have a new threat in our neighborhood. Wolves and coyotes are mating and creating a much more dangerous critter, the Coywolf. And they live in Chicagoland of all places. Coywolves are more aggressive than coyotes and not just a threat to our pets, but people as well. 

Noelle and Francis would not stand a chance against a coywolf. I don't think I would stand a chance. After dark, leashes on. Pause by the door. Give the dog a chance to sniff out danger. Hold tight to the leash, quick potty, and quick back in the house. Be careful out there.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

OMG I grew up in Chicago and don’t remember having any coyotes or wolves around the area. When did they show up?!
I live in Northern California on the coastside. We have coyotes, mountain lions but what I’m most leery of are the raccoons. Fierce little buggers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

doditwo said:


> what I’m most leery of are the raccoons. Fierce little buggers.


One of my Giant Schnauzers killed a raccoon. I heard the whole thing, but they were out in the swamp where I couldn't see them. I was terrified he would come back torn to bits, but he came trotting back proud as could be carrying the dead raccoon, not a mark on him. Covered nose to toes in green swamp slime but not a scratch. I figure he must have grabbed the **** by the neck and shaken it to death.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

reraven123 said:


> One of my Giant Schnauzers killed a raccoon. I heard the whole thing, but they were out in the swamp where I couldn't see them. I was terrified he would come back torn to bits, but he came trotting back proud as could be carrying the dead raccoon, not a mark on him. Covered nose to toes in green swamp slime but not a scratch. I figure he must have grabbed the **** by the neck and shaken it to death.


Wow he is big, how much does he weigh and how tall, I never saw one before


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

doditwo said:


> OMG I grew up in Chicago and don’t remember having any coyotes or wolves around the area. When did they show up?!
> I live in Northern California on the coastside. We have coyotes, mountain lions but what I’m most leery of are the raccoons. Fierce little buggers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much since around 2012, 2013 we've had coyotes, the coywolf hybrid is newer and much scarier. Here's a Tribune article from 2013. Coyote Sightings On The Rise « CBS Chicago


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have had emerging concerns regarding coyotes here too. There was a litter or two born on the grounds at LaGuardia Airport and there are reports they have spread across various parts of Long Island using the railroad right of ways as their travel routes. Mind you all of that involves things that have happened after they got across large bridges that connect Long Island to the Bronx and other parts of New York City. Clearly coyotes are very resourceful and adaptable canids.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> Wow he is big, how much does he weigh and how tall, I never saw one before


28" at the shoulder, 95 lbs. Great dogs, but not for the faint of heart!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

We have lots of coyotes here too around Ottawa. They've been there for quite a few years, but I remember when they first showed up people were quite put out. The usual...the occasional small dog taken and cats going missing. However, I was very pleased to see them show up...the deer, rabbit, ground hog etc numbers have drastically reduced. They do after the horses on occasion, but it's still pretty rare. Horses kick! 

I rarely see them, but for the most part yes they are pretty skittish or completely ignore people. 

Although interesting story...a few years back the lady next to my barn at the time had 2 horses. One was attacked by a wild animal. The city people who were called were determined that this was a coyote attack, although everyone else knew this was not. There were large claw marks on this horse, and deep too. Coyotes do not claw. They bite. 

Finally neighbour saw a large animal near the paddocks. It was a f*****g COUGAR. Right in the city! Wow. That was an extremely rare sighting. Of course city told her that "there was no way a cougar would be in the city." I don't know what happened to it because after that we didn't hear anything about it again. It may have been an old and sick one trying to find an easier target.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Cougars in my area come down from the hills to neighborhoods and even to the town during drought season.
One of my fav campgrounds has a large cougar population and I’ve seen claw marks scraped from very high all the way down a tree right nearby our tents.
But I wasn’t too concerned because the reserve also has lots of wild turkeys and cougars vastly prefer turkey to humans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

*Lions and tigers and bears, Oh My!*

We don't have tigers, but we do have mountain lions and bears. Other smaller predators are bobcats, coyotes, and foxes.

The coyotes around here are rather sassy - I have gone outside to yell at one walking down the driveway only to have it look over its shoulder as if to say "You and who else?".


----------

